# Found 100% Mesquite Pellets in Texas



## tallbm (Jan 8, 2022)

Well I found a place in further North Texas that sells 100% Mesquite Pellets!!!  Since Lumberjack stopped making 100% Mesquite I was heartbroken.  I think I have an option, at least for a little while now.









The pellet brand/company is  *Hamlin Mesquite Products LLC* located in Hamlin, TX.
The place I found selling the pellets is *Texas Foods Direct* (https://texasfoodsdirect.com/products/mesquite-smoker-grilling-pellets-texas?variant=16275731480678) located in Decatur, TX.

The price for a 20lbs bag is $17.99 which is a little high for pellets BUT well worth it to me for the rare treasure of a 100% Mesquite pellet. In my book, nothing goes better with beef or a brisket than 100% Mesquite smoke controlled properly!

My brother used up his last bit of 100% Mesquite Lumberjack pellets so he drove up to Decatur (1hr from his home) and picked up 5 bags for me and 5 bags for himself.  I have not used any yet but I will report back when I do.  Being 100% Mesquite I can't imagine they will be that different from the Lumbejack 100% Mesquite so I feel good about them even though I haven't used em.

Now if you are not within driving distance to pick them up in person well... I think the shipping cost may be a deal breaker.  I never called the place up but maybe they can do a bulk sell or group buy type of deal.

I hope the pellets are great and that the company stays around forever so I never have to worry about finding 100% mesquite pellets again.  100lbs should last me a while but not forever.  I go through Mesquite faster than any other wood as I smoke a lot of Brisket and I burn a full tray of pellets each time in my AMNPS.

I hope this info helps some of you out there. 

 BrianGSDTexoma
 this is in our ballpark so if you are needing some 100% Mesquite you have an option now :)

I'll report back when I smoke something with them, until then. Enjoy everyone!


----------



## DougE (Jan 8, 2022)

I hadn't realized Lumberjack quit making 100% Mesquite. Last bunch I got from RK was the 100%.


----------



## Winterrider (Jan 8, 2022)

I also was unaware they quit. I better check my store and score if they have some left. Don't use them very often but mix them in occasionally.


----------



## mike243 (Jan 8, 2022)

I havent seen any 100% mesquit or apple since I bought my rig 3.5 years ago


----------



## DougE (Jan 8, 2022)

I'm not liking that they quit the 100% at all. I often use Mesquite for meatloaf, and we also like us some Mesquite smoked chicken on occasion.


----------



## Nefarious (Jan 8, 2022)

If someone would be kind enough to help me, I up until a week or two from now, have never used pellets.  I will have my mailbox mod finished as soon as parts come in, so I'm not even smoking,  I found these on Amazon and from a distance look to be 100% mesquite.  Are they, or what should I look for to know they are not?  Mesquite Pellets


----------



## tallbm (Jan 8, 2022)

DougE said:


> I hadn't realized Lumberjack quit making 100% Mesquite. Last bunch I got from RK was the 100%.


Yeah someone posted about it and low and behold, the stores around me and the "distributor" near me does not have them and cannot get them.  Including 100% Apple which really baffles me.  I think they stopped doing 100% Maple as well but not sure.
Get  all the 100% Mesquite they got! lol

Now, Lumberjack is still doing blends with those woods but not 100% and as always Lumberjack clearly tells you what is in their blends.



Winterrider said:


> I also was unaware they quit. I better check my store and score if they have some left. Don't use them very often but mix them in occasionally.


Yeah sucks.  They still do blends they clearly label with Mesquite, Apple, etc. so that may work for you with your mixing.



mike243 said:


> I havent seen any 100% mesquit or apple since I bought my rig 3.5 years ago


Yeah its sad :(


----------



## tallbm (Jan 8, 2022)

Nefarious said:


> If someone would be kind enough to help me, I up until a week or two from now, have never used pellets.  I will have my mailbox mod finished as soon as parts come in, so I'm not even smoking,  I found these on Amazon and from a distance look to be 100% mesquite.  Are they, or what should I look for to know they are not?  Mesquite Pellets


Nope those are not 100% Mesquite.  Bear Mountain does not do a pure 100% of any pellet except maybe their Oak option but that isn't guaranteed.  I'm not knocking them.  Almost no company does 100% of the wood on the label EXCEPT for Lumberjack and Perfect Pellet brands.

When a pellet bag says 100% all-natural hardwoods.  This is doublespeak.

Bear Mountain Q&A is where they clearly point out that they don't use 100% of the wood on the label: https://bearmountainbbq.com/pages/faqs#:~:text=A: Yes, we use either,consistent burn and smoking experience.

This is why so many of us love Lumberjack, but they have stopped some of their 100% options :(

One oddball exception to this rule is Camp Chef Alder... this is because their base wood is??? Alder! So Alder blended with Alder = 100% Alder :D

Wood dust and shavings should work as well so you can try this:

They are marked down some and have a $2 coupon. You can see though that even with the savings you pay $3/lb and I paid $1.11/lb.

I live in brisket country and Mesquite is the only way to go for me so paying well below $3/lb  is a way better deal for me :)


----------



## Nefarious (Jan 8, 2022)

tallbm said:


> Nope those are not 100% Mesquite.  Bear Mountain does not do a pure 100% of any pellet except maybe their Oak option but that isn't guaranteed.  I'm not knocking them.  Almost no company does 100% of the wood on the label EXCEPT for Lumberjack and Perfect Pellet brands.
> 
> When a pellet bag says 100% all-natural hardwoods.  This is doublespeak.
> 
> ...


Thanks, I appreciate your insight.  I haven't thought about it until you mentioned it.  It turns out their next question indicates that oak is also a 100% wood.

*Q: Are any of the Bear Mountain BBQ pellets 100% of a single wood species?*
A: Yes, Oak and Alder BBQ pellets are 100% single species.

So I might use some of that.  I have never used alter.


----------



## DougE (Jan 8, 2022)

tallbm said:


> When a pellet bag says 100% all-natural hardwoods. This is doublespeak.


This. Read the label and you will often find it is a blend of the flavoring wood mixed with other hardwoods.


----------



## tallbm (Jan 8, 2022)

Nefarious said:


> Thanks, I appreciate your insight.  I haven't thought about it until you mentioned it.  It turns out their next question indicates that oak is also a 100% wood.
> 
> *Q: Are any of the Bear Mountain BBQ pellets 100% of a single wood species?*
> A: Yes, Oak and Alder BBQ pellets are 100% single species.
> ...



Hahaha good find!
I had looked and found an Oak option but didn't find an Alder option. Another google search found evidence that it once existed on their site but the link threw a 404 not found error lol.

When it comes to pellets I prefer 100% options so I can do my own blending.

HOWEVER, I do rock Pit Boss Competition Blend.  I believe it is like 25% Hickory, and then equal parts Maple and Cherry.  It's not very strong with flavor so I often blend in more Hickory where I end up with about 65% Hickory overall.
Why Pit Boss Comp Blend?  It's SUPER inexpensive and always available at stores.  I can often get a 40lb bag for like $14 hahaha.

When I don't know what wood combo to try on something I go with it and add more Hickory.

I have a list of favorite woods to meats combo since i got my hands on so many Lumberjack 100% 40lb bags before they went away and I did so many blending experiments to find what tasted best to me:


Bacon and Various Pork Link Sausage (I make both myself) - 75% Apple, 25% Hickory
Chicken and Turkey - 65% Hickory, 17.5% Maple, and 17.5% Cherry
Pork Butts/Shoulders and Pork ribs - 65% Hickory, 17.5% Maple, and 17.5% Cherry
Beef Brisket or Chucks - 100% Mesquite
Smoked Meat Loaf - 70% Mesquite, 30% Other (I have some oddball pellets I use here to stretch the Mesquite further)
Pastrami or Pork Sandwich Meat (Bologna) - 100% Maple
Cold Smoked Salmon Lox or Hot Smoked Salmon - 100% Alder
Beef in general, Smoked Prime Rib for reverse sear - 100% Mesquite
Peppers for Chili Powder - 65% Hickory, 17.5% Maple, and 17.5% Cherry
Smoked Salt -  Pit Boss Competition Blend as is (25% Hickory, even parts Maple and Cherry)
Venison or  Venison jerky or Beef Jerky - 70% Mesquite, 30% Other
Unknown jerky seasoning testing - 65% Hickory, 17.5% Maple, and 17.5% Cherry

I may switch things up every now and again or experiment but these are my go-to wood flavors with these staples of food I make.... I make a lot of different things hahaha

As you can see I'm not a fan of Pecan, it is underwhelming.

I'm not a fan of Oak, it is used EVERYWHERE around here so I've been burnt out on it for a long while though it is a good wood and flavor.

Cherry, well I like it BUT it freaking refuses to burn alone in pellet form.  I need to turn some pellets into dust for my 100% Cherry smokes because I do like it on things but can't reliably smoke only cherry.

I don't use Alder often but LOVE it with fish so it's my go-to for fish.  I also like Alder to blend with Mesquite and guess what.  Mesquite is great for fish but I use so much mesquite I try to avoid it on the few fish smokes I do.

Hickory and me... well I like hickory BUT too much hickory makes everything taste like bacon to me.  I've done 100% Hickory for bacon and liked it but don't go over 5 hours of it or it's too much hahaha.  I found I much better like my blend above for bacon after trying about 4-5 different options.

Well that's all my wood and blend info that you didnt ask for.  I hope it helps accelerate you with your wood pellet and smoking journey.  As always ask anything u like, as u can see I did a LOT of tinkering to get to the list above :D


----------



## Fueling Around (Jan 8, 2022)

tallbm said:


> Well I found a place in further North Texas that sells 100% Mesquite Pellets!!!  Since Lumberjack stopped making 100% Mesquite I was heartbroken.  I think I have an option, at least for a little while now.
> 
> I'll report back when I smoke something with them, until then. Enjoy everyone!


I remember the conversation back when they disappeared.  My local box store had a stack of 100% Mesquite and a month later when I stopped there it was all blend
So happy you found them again.


----------



## tallbm (Jan 8, 2022)

Fueling Around said:


> I remember the conversation back when they disappeared.  My local box store had a stack of 100% Mesquite and a month later when I stopped there it was all blend
> So happy you found them again.


Thanks! Yeah I'm glad I found these too.  I just hope they hold out.  100 pounds sounds like a lot but in like 2-3 years when I'm out, these guys may not be making 100% Mesquite anymore or even be around hahaha.


----------



## mneeley490 (Jan 8, 2022)

DougE said:


> This. Read the label and you will often find it is a blend of the flavoring wood mixed with other hardwoods.


I've found just the opposite. Many seem to go out of their way NOT to inform consumers of the exact wood species in their pellets. Most will say something like, "100% hardwood", which means nothing.  It sometimes can be found if you dig deep on their websites.


----------



## mneeley490 (Jan 8, 2022)

Long time ago, there used to be a Tex/Mex place near me that featured mesquite-smoked bacon during breakfast hours. That was the first time I'd ever had anything other than hickory, and it was a real eye-opener.


----------



## Fueling Around (Jan 8, 2022)

Sorry C, we're hikacking your thread


Nefarious said:


> Thanks, I appreciate your insight.  I haven't thought about it until you mentioned it.  It turns out their next question indicates that oak is also a 100% wood.
> 
> *Q: Are any of the Bear Mountain BBQ pellets 100% of a single wood species?*
> A: Yes, Oak and Alder BBQ pellets are 100% single species.
> ...


I bought BM oak and hickory as it was a new brand and great sale priced.
Discovered later the hickory is a blend and I don't like it at all.
Very little hickory nose (that aroma associated with bacon and ham).  I'll pay a couple dollars more for Lumberjack
Now the oak pellets are a dream. Nice flavor and burn for when I just want a nice mild, but distinct wood flavored smoke.

Places in NW MN that carry BM don't have alder
Tillicum Village on Blake Island boasts alder roasted salmon.
Went to Blake Island many times for day excursions, but not a salmon fan so I passed on the Village


----------



## DougE (Jan 8, 2022)

mneeley490 said:


> I've found just the opposite. Many seem to go out of their way NOT to inform consumers of the exact wood species in their pellets. Most will say something like, "100% hardwood", which means nothing


Which kind of proves the point I was making. 100% Mesquite, 100% cherry, 100% hickory tells you what is in it.


----------



## mneeley490 (Jan 8, 2022)

Fueling Around said:


> Places in NW MN that carry BM don't have alder
> Tillicum Village on Blake Island boasts alder roasted salmon.
> Went to Blake Island many times for day excursions, but not a salmon fan so I passed on the Village


LOL, I've lived in or near Seattle all my life, and never went to Tillicum village. I do smoke salmon with Bear Mountain alder pellets, though.


----------



## tallbm (Jan 8, 2022)

mneeley490 said:


> Long time ago, there used to be a Tex/Mex place near me that featured mesquite-smoked bacon during breakfast hours. That was the first time I'd ever had anything other than hickory, and it was a real eye-opener.


Mesquite smoked stuff is awesome.  Hell Mesquite grilled food is amazing too!  People would come to Texas and experienced Mesquite grilled chicken and beef in Tex/Mex restaurants and have their minds blown!  Even that little bit of the direct smoke from grilling is awesome!



Fueling Around said:


> Sorry C, we're hikacking your thread
> I bought BM oak and hickory as it was a new brand and great sale priced.
> Discovered later the hickory is a blend and I don't like it at all.
> Very little hickory nose (that aroma associated with bacon and ham).  I'll pay a couple dollars more for Lumberjack
> ...



Hahahaa I didn't feel it was hijacked at all.  I enjoy all the discussion for sure.

In my journey to understand all this pellet wood craziness I found that Louisiana Pellet brand seems to use Maple as their base wood and they use like 35-40% of the wood on the label.
Maple is my favorite middle of the road wood and I use Maple instead of Oak when Oak is the norm.

Along the way to finding 100% Mesquite I ran across Pacific Pellet Mesquite which is 25% Mesquite and 75% Alder.
Louisiana Mesquite which is 35% Mesquite, and 65% Maple.

Found I liked to supplement the pacific blend with more mesquite and do my meatloaf smokes with it.
Found that Maple was great as a blend wood while using the Louisiana pellet.  That lead me to try it as my Oak replacement and man I was so happy to discover my love of Maple.

I still have like 20 pounds or more of that Louisiana bag to use up, it was a 40 pound bag.  The Pacific bag is done it was only a 20 pound bag.

I also have about 35 pounds of 100% Pecan to use up and I'm not sure how as it is a completely underwhelming wood flavor for me.
I think I will just start using it for jerkies and other stuff that doesnt last long or when I'm just smoking a bunch of stuff for other folks hahah.

Maybe I can trade it with someone someday.  I'm sure I'll figure something out with it :)


----------



## Nefarious (Jan 8, 2022)

Fueling Around said:


> Sorry C, we're hikacking your thread
> I bought BM oak and hickory as it was a new brand and great sale priced.
> Discovered later the hickory is a blend and I don't like it at all.
> Very little hickory nose (that aroma associated with bacon and ham).  I'll pay a couple dollars more for Lumberjack
> ...


The problem is what percent of which, it count be 50%/50% or 10%/90% and the buyer doesn't even know which.  If they are going to blend, they should give us some idea of what the blend is.  If it's 25% or more something else, why would I want to buy it.  The label says Mesquite, I want it to taste substantially like mesquite.  Argh!


----------



## Nefarious (Jan 8, 2022)

tallbm said:


> Maybe I can trade it with someone someday.  I'm sure I'll figure something out with it :)


Or just burn it in the fireplace.  If you don't like it?


----------



## tallbm (Jan 8, 2022)

Nefarious said:


> Or just burn it in the fireplace.  If you don't like it?


haha or possibly that too :P

I need to look into individual pellet heaters, maybe that's an option for camping and hunting and such


----------



## Fueling Around (Jan 8, 2022)

tallbm said:


> ...
> I also have about 35 pounds of 100% Pecan to use up and I'm not sure how as it is a completely underwhelming wood flavor for me.
> I think I will just start using it for jerkies and other stuff that doesnt last long or when I'm just smoking a bunch of stuff for other folks hahah.
> 
> Maybe I can trade it with someone someday.  I'm sure I'll figure something out with it :)


Try using Pecan for smoking cheese.  I use Traeger pecan which is a blend.  I don't like a in your face flavor on smoked cheese.
What, you don't like smoked cheese.  Your back to that give away.

You need to step up pellet pooper.
I don't smoke a lot and still go through over 100# of pellets every year.  Pellets in the hopper are the cheapest that will feed and burn with acceptable flavor.
Flavor wood goes in the tube


----------



## tallbm (Jan 9, 2022)

Fueling Around said:


> Try using Pecan for smoking cheese.  I use Traeger pecan which is a blend.  I don't like a in your face flavor on smoked cheese.
> What, you don't like smoked cheese.  Your back to that give away.
> 
> You need to step up pellet pooper.
> ...



I thought about it but I'm in TX so my times for smoking cheese are limited.  I'm fairly lactose intolerant but can do cheese I just gotta watch the amounts.  We haven't had any really cold weather yet.  This past week was coldest BUT I was sick in bed during all of it so no prep or planning for it hahaha.

I think if I smoke and froze about 10 blocks that would be great.  Maybe that will be my approach :)


----------



## 1MoreFord (Jan 9, 2022)

Fueling Around said:


> .........I don't smoke a lot and still go through over 100# of pellets every year.  Pellets in the hopper are the cheapest that will feed and burn with acceptable flavor.
> Flavor wood goes in the tube



If you shop around the cheapest might be the best in both the hopper and the tube.  I can buy LumberJack 100% hickory for ~$8/20lbs from Atwoods Farm and less when on sale.  Similar prices from Rural King if you have one nearby.  I can get B&B hardwood blends from Academy for about the same price.  Dick's Sporting Goods are said to price match.  Might look around.


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Jan 9, 2022)

tallbm said:


> I hope this info helps some of you out there.
> 
> BrianGSDTexoma
> 
> ...


I just use smokehouse pellets now in the hopper.  I use the tube for my flavors.  The wood chips give the best flavor for me and I mix the Lumber Jack pellets to fill in the spaces between them.  I get close to a four hour burn like this this.  I still have 3/4 bag of Mesquite.  Doing this way my LJ pellets last forever!


----------



## chopsaw (Jan 9, 2022)

tallbm said:


> Mesquite smoked stuff is awesome. Hell Mesquite grilled food is amazing too! People would come to Texas and experienced Mesquite grilled chicken and beef in Tex/Mex restaurants and have their minds blown!


Lived in Missouri all my life , and have always used Mesquite wood . My absolute favorite smoking wood . 


 tallbm
 I have my MES 30 set up to burn wood chunks . Works great at temps of 200 and above . Nice clean burn . 
I'm down to my last 2 lbs of Mesquite pellets , but I have bags of chunks and chips . I've been using chips mixed with pellets in the 12 " tube for about 3 years now . Works great as well .


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Jan 9, 2022)

56 west out of Sherman is loaded with  Mesquite  trees.  I keep meaning to take a bow saw and get couple dead limbs hanging over the fence.


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Jan 9, 2022)

chopsaw said:


> Lived in Missouri all my life , and have always used Mesquite wood . My absolute favorite smoking wood .


I can still remember smoking in the WSM with all  Mesquite wood on two racks of ribs.  I had to throw them away.  Boy that stuff can be over powering.


----------



## chopsaw (Jan 9, 2022)

BrianGSDTexoma said:


> Boy that stuff can be over powering.


I just use it for flavor .


----------



## tallbm (Jan 9, 2022)

BrianGSDTexoma said:


> I just use smokehouse pellets now in the hopper.  I use the tube for my flavors.  The wood chips give the best flavor for me and I mix the Lumber Jack pellets to fill in the spaces between them.  I get close to a four hour burn like this this.  I still have 3/4 bag of Mesquite.  Doing this way my LJ pellets last forever!



I just use the pellets in my AMNPS for my PID controlled MES40.  I may experiment with being able to mix some chips with some pellets in the tray, that may stretch things a little further and I can find Mesquite chips locally no problem.



chopsaw said:


> Lived in Missouri all my life , and have always used Mesquite wood . My absolute favorite smoking wood .
> 
> 
> tallbm
> ...


It's cool to know the tube has no issues with the pellet and chip combo.  I might experiment with the AMNPS tube.



BrianGSDTexoma said:


> I can still remember smoking in the WSM with all  Mesquite wood on two racks of ribs.  I had to throw them away.  Boy that stuff can be over powering.


Yeah hahaha.  My understanding with stick burning of it is that you have to really manage that smoke.
What I've seen is people burn the wood seperately and put the hot coals in the smoker for heat since mesquite is a great heat generator.  Then they add a little bit of wood to the coals for smoke.
Similar to how people do charcoal and chunks I guess :)


----------



## fftwarren (Jan 9, 2022)

B&B claims to be 100% (whichever wood you choose) and those are sold at all academy stores. Isn’t academy a pretty common store throughout Texas?


----------



## chopsaw (Jan 9, 2022)

B&B are Oak based flavored with the advertised wood that's on the front of the bag . 
They're good about saying that on the bag , it's on the back . 
That's what I buy and use in my pellet grill . Really good pellets . I have a bag of " mesquite " in the garage . Smells like mesquite when I use them . I like the B&B pellets . I have several bags .


----------



## Cajun Smokes (Jan 10, 2022)

tallbm said:


> Mesquite smoked stuff is awesome.  Hell Mesquite grilled food is amazing too!  People would come to Texas and experienced Mesquite grilled chicken and beef in Tex/Mex restaurants and have their minds blown!  Even that little bit of the direct smoke from grilling is awesome!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can't find 100% pecan pellets in South Louisiana. I'm jealous lol


----------



## tallbm (Jan 10, 2022)

Cajun Smokes said:


> I can't find 100% pecan pellets in South Louisiana. I'm jealous lol


Lumberjack used to do 100% Pecan.  I bought a 40 pound bag figuring I would like them... nope.
If you were near the Dallas area I'd gladly let you purchase the 35lbs or so I have off my hands for a good price or just swap for some 100% of a pellet I more of anyhow lol :D


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Jan 11, 2022)

tallbm said:


> Lumberjack used to do 100% Pecan.  I bought a 40 pound bag figuring I would like them... nope.
> If you were near the Dallas area I'd gladly let you purchase the 35lbs or so I have off my hands for a good price or just swap for some 100% of a pellet I more of anyhow lol :D


Pecan is my favorite when using chunks in the WSM.  I just pick up limps.  I just got a chop saw and retiring the bow saw.  There where I was when found that pond.  The pellets don't do much for me either.


----------



## tallbm (Jan 11, 2022)

BrianGSDTexoma said:


> Pecan is my favorite when using chunks in the WSM.  I just pick up limps.  I just got a chop saw and retiring the bow saw.  There where I was when found that pond.  The pellets don't do much for me either.


Yeah I was super surprised at how I didn't care for the pecan pellets.  I've eaten plenty of pecan smoked food since we have pecan trees all over TX.  The pellets just didnt do anything for me.
Maybe I'll run a double batch and see if the flavor changes much.

Another thing I didn't care for is that pecan seems to give a brownish color to meat.  It did not look anywhere as appetizing as the mahogany color from cherry.  I know color doesn't affect flavor but I was not expecting that color tint to happen and it is very noticeable on chicken hahaha


----------



## tallbm (Jan 25, 2022)

Wow while looking through the sales that start tomorrow I found these 100% Mesquite Pellets at a nice small grocery store chain here in North TX:









 BrianGSDTexoma
 I know you like going to Market Street (I don't blame you) so if you need 100$ Mesquite pellets they are on sale there this week. I didn't even know they carried them!!!

Anyone in TX near a Market Street feel free to confirm if they carry the 100% Mesquite Pellets as well :)


----------



## DougE (Jan 25, 2022)

tallbm said:


> Wow while looking through the sales that start tomorrow I found these 100% Mesquite Pellets at a nice small grocery store chain here in North TX:
> View attachment 523410
> 
> 
> ...


Nice score!!


----------



## Hijack73 (Jan 25, 2022)

tallbm
 - pecan on it's own is very light indeed.  I do really like pecan with cherry though.  

One thing you could do to use it up is load your hopper up with about half as much of whatever you really like then top it off with the pecan so that the pecan is being used at the end of the smoke (where the meat has already taken on 90% of the flavor that the smoke imparts.)  

I'm with you on pit boss comp blend.  I like to add a little more cherry to the mix.   I do love me some cherry smoke!   I used cherry splits almost exclusively in my old stick burner until my BIL had a pecan tree come down.  That's when I realized that pecan and cherry went really well together.


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Jan 25, 2022)

tallbm said:


> Wow while looking through the sales that start tomorrow I found these 100% Mesquite Pellets at a nice small grocery store chain here in North TX:
> View attachment 523410
> 
> 
> ...


I thinkng about making a run down there tomorrow and eating at Hutchens.  Been to long just got to get there when they open.


----------



## tallbm (Jan 25, 2022)

Hijack73 said:


> tallbm
> - pecan on it's own is very light indeed.  I do really like pecan with cherry though.
> 
> One thing you could do to use it up is load your hopper up with about half as much of whatever you really like then top it off with the pecan so that the pecan is being used at the end of the smoke (where the meat has already taken on 90% of the flavor that the smoke imparts.)
> ...


Thanks for the suggestion.

I would do that for sure. Thing is I run an MES with a PID controller so I only burn my pellets in my AMNPS tray.  I can do a bit of what you suggest though by blending the pecan into stuff.

I think on my next pork butt smoke I'll mix pecan in with my Pit Boss Comp Blend and see how it comes out. If it's acceptable then I can definitely through that 35 pounds of Pecan I have while doing pork butts. I'm lucky that pork butts go on sale for like $0.97/lb about twice a month across the 3 different grocery stores within a mile of me.

Or I could do like 70% Pecan and 30% Mesquite on pork butts. Mesquite does fine on pork as well though people don't really know that much unless u are in the TX or Oklahoma area where mesquite is all over :)

Oh these 1st world problems :P


----------



## tallbm (Jan 25, 2022)

BrianGSDTexoma said:


> I thinkng about making a run down there tomorrow and eating at Hutchens.  Been to long just got to get there when they open.


Oh yeah Hutchens is good.
It's a little far for me since I have a Hard Eight not to far from me.  I love me some Hard Eight and the line moves since it is so big.


----------



## Cajun Smokes (Jan 27, 2022)

tallbm said:


> Lumberjack used to do 100% Pecan.  I bought a 40 pound bag figuring I would like them... nope.
> If you were near the Dallas area I'd gladly let you purchase the 35lbs or so I have off my hands for a good price or just swap for some 100% of a pellet I more of anyhow lol :D


I may be making a business trip to Dallas in a couple months. May take you up on the offer if I go.


----------



## tallbm (Jan 27, 2022)

Cajun Smokes said:


> I may be making a business trip to Dallas in a couple months. May take you up on the offer if I go.


That sounds great, just let me know if it becomes something doable.  The pellets are still here :)


----------



## 1MoreFord (Jan 28, 2022)

fftwarren said:


> B&B claims to be 100% (whichever wood you choose) and those are sold at all academy stores. Isn’t academy a pretty common store throughout Texas?



No!!!  B&B claims to being 100% Hardwood.  From what I hear B&B is rebranded BBQer's Delight.   On the back they admit to the mixture of oak and flavor wood.  Some others do too but most of them are less than forthcoming about the mix of heat wood and flavor wood.  Look for 100% whatever flavor wood you're looking for on the label.  I'll admit B&B is one of the better pellet suppliers but I prefer Lumber Jack.


----------

